# Stelvio Cipriani



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Amazing Italian Composer. He veers at time into muzak but manages to not go over the edge. I do skip around a bunch. "stelvio cipriani full album" will bring up several.





Stelvio Cipriani (Italia, 1969) - Femina Ridens

2nd track is awful but rest is good. His quality is consistent in a lot of the similar time period.





Stelvio Cipriani - Squadra Volante (Full Soundtrack Album)

Seems like he scored some stupid violent movies from the covers but they're often better music than this one:





Stelvio Cipriani & His Orchestra ‎- Antla 1972 (album)

There are about 15 Italian composers that work in this style but I don't find any of them as good as
Morricone and Cipriani.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

the Mary's theme from Femina ridens is a big favorite of mine...it's basically the same theme you hear at the beginning but with a different arrangement.





Enchanting tune for sure.
It's one of those cases where I know the music but I haven't still been able to see the movie.

Anyway I think that there are a lot of incredible gems looking at the soundtracks and the library music made by those composers in the sixties, seventies and eighties. It's really a trove of great music often hidden in forgotten movies (often bad movies) that only in these last years has been rediscovered.
For instance I absolutely love the soundtrack for Ondata di Calore (and in this case the movie is a amazing movie too) made by Peppino de Luca and Carlo Pes, and it's literally impossible to find it (not the movie, the sountrack).


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Stunning music:


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Stirring music in Tentacles (1977) NOT on the soundtrack CD because it was swiped from La lunga notte dei disertori (1970), also by Cipriani.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Speaking of which,


----------

